# Wet food=Dirty face



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have always been a "dry food feeder", somewhere along the line I was told that it helped reduce tarter to feed only dry. So now I know that is incorrect and with my new pup SOphie I am feeding two meals of a small amount of wet mixed with dry. It is making potty training easier and helping her accept my DH, who she isn't wild about (he feeds her) but she is wild about the food bowl. 

BUT OMG HER FACE IS A WET DISGUSTING MESS. I have been washing her face with a cloth after her meals but the food still stains the hair and makes it dingy looking. Last night I tried a little waterless shampoo but that wasn't very successful.

What do I do?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use the spa lavish facial scrub with some warm water and then comb out her facial hair but probably only 3/4 times a week- after she has eaten. I mix dry and about 1 teaspoon of wet together but I'll dribble some coconut oil on top of the dry before adding the wet..and for some strange reason sometimes Bisou isn't messy at all...but usually there is a bit of a mess. 

Maybe you could use a deeper bowl so she's not dunking her head into the food? But the spa lavish does work fairly well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the same problem with Lady since she gets homecooked food. I hate dirty faces on white dogs! Lady also has KCS (dry eye) so her eyes get crusty.

A washcloth, waterless shampoo and scrubs only work so well. I usually wash her face after breakfast. I put a bib on her so her chest doesn't get soaked. I use True Blue puppy shampoo (tearless) and a ketchup bottle for water so I can direct the stream. I've got it down to a system and it only takes a minute, less time really than using waterless shampoo or a facial scrub. I keep a hair dryer set up all the time so it's pretty easy to dry her if she gets too wet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's why I keep three of my four dog's faces cut short....no mess. Although I do have to wash the tips of Archie and Abbey's ears after eating, just a quick clean up with a warm wash cloth and a brush through and they're ready to go.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Since I home-cook for Sophie, I fork-feed her her meals. There's absolutely no mess afterward, which makes my life easier. It also disables her from scarfing down her food. :thumbsup:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

It helps to put it on a plate and to band the moustache before eating.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lovesophie said:


> Since I home-cook for Sophie, I fork-feed her her meals. There's absolutely no mess afterward, which makes my life easier. It also disables her from scarfing down her food. :thumbsup:


 lol that is soo cute !


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

lovesophie said:


> Since I home-cook for Sophie, I fork-feed her her meals. There's absolutely no mess afterward, which makes my life easier. It also disables her from scarfing down her food. :thumbsup:


What a good mommy!


----------

